# help...Difficulty Swallowing?



## Bluelake (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello - I have IBS-C and recently have had a new symptom that I am not sure is related to IBS-C. Has anyone else experianced difficulty swallowing/dry throat or choking feeling? It is getting to the point where I have tried to swallow even small pieces of food and food gets stuck in my throat and feel like I am choking (so I stop eating because I am too scared to choke again). It has happened a lot this week, has anyone had a similar problem?I appreciate any help or information, thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would have this checked out and not assume it is your IBS-C.Various things can effect the esophagus, and some people get a narrowing of it for various reasons and may need to have it treated to get it to open fully.K.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

For some reason I get this every now and then, then it goes away for awhile. I don't know what causes it or how to fix it. I just have to make sure I drink a lot when eating when this happens.


----------



## Bluelake (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for the notes - I think I will check it out with a Dr. (as it happened at all 3 meals today!!) and let you know if anything interesting comes back!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Doubtful this is IBS related as IBS has to do with the bowel which is lower GI. Trouble swallowing would indiacate a problem with the esophagus which is upper GI.


----------



## Bluelake (Apr 10, 2003)

Just got in to an ENT Dr. today and was diagnosed with LPR reflux - something else to add to the list. The hard part is tea makes my IBS feel better - and now b/c of this I am supposed to avoid it!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYILaryngopharyngeal Reflux (LPR)http://heartburn.about.com/od/gastrictract.../whatis_LPR.htm


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't know if it's a bit late to post a response to this, especially as a doc has already diagnosed, but... I've been reading alot about serotonin levels in relation to IBS (apparently serotonin is responsible for controlling gut motility, so incorrect levels screw things up ) and it seems that serotonin can also have an effect on the eosophagus (sp?). Just thought it worth mentioning out of interest. Hope whatever treatment your on is working.


----------

